# Guess who heard a siren



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I just love him... : 
This was about a week ago on our morning walk.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol. A howling golden.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Too adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww how cute.

He's a handsome boy.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wonderful! He's a lovely boy. I see he has Summeramba in him which both my boys have and Bluewaters which is a line I like a lot. 
This years Best Of Breed Crufts winner is the Grandson of 'Erinderry Just The Ticket from Bluwaters', your boys Great Grandfather and he's lovely.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ha! Love it!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I have just watched your tribute video of York. What a beautiful boy and what a beautiful video. I've cried buckets. He was so like my Cracker especially when he reached old gold age. 
I'm so pleased you got Winchester. Our oldies never leave us but our hearts grow bigger to start a new love for our newbies.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

elly said:


> Wonderful! He's a lovely boy. I see he has Summeramba in him which both my boys have and Bluewaters which is a line I like a lot.
> This years Best Of Breed Crufts winner is the Grandson of 'Erinderry Just The Ticket from Bluwaters', your boys Great Grandfather and he's lovely.


I just love both of your boys they are gorgeous! Manny is stunning.
I don't know much about lines and didn't know that about the Crufts winner, that's great. Chester's dad was also at Crufts this year, he is an awesome boy I got to meet him before he moved to France, Chester really takes after his silly-ness:. 
I'm really happy with Winchester he is an amazing dog, really resilient and I definitely think a lot of it is genetic. 
He has helped me heal more than anything since we lost York. Sorry about your Cracker, they are up there somewhere having a wonderful time in dog heaven that's for sure. 
Thanks for watching!:wavey:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think he has a future in karaoke singing.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

ArchersMom said:


> I think he has a future in karaoke singing.


He sure loves his woo woo songs


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

buahahahahahah:


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

their confused look is adorable


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That's so funny.


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

nice goldie great snaps bro.....


----------

